# Cremello mare x Buckskin Appy Stallion



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

*Color Possibilities*

Sire is: EeAaDD and heterozygous appy. Correction: bay dun appy


Mom is a rare genetically created individual lol but the closest I can get to is cremello non silver


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

I ask purely out of curiosity so forgive me if it seems rude, but what happened to mama’s ears (if anything?)

Beautiful mare though, beautiful stud. It’ll be interesting to see if she pulls off that 3% Silver Smoky Grullo App or not. Is your friend looking for a specific color?


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

ThatRoanHorse said:


> I ask purely out of curiosity so forgive me if it seems rude, but what happened to mama’s ears (if anything?)
> 
> Beautiful mare though, beautiful stud. It’ll be interesting to see if she pulls off that 3% Silver Smoky Grullo App or not. Is your friend looking for a specific color?


She got frostbite when she was a baby lol I was wondering the same thing! Not rude at all ahaha. She would love grullo but she's happy with whatever she gets. She definitely wanted a filly though!


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

Yes, please post pix when baby is born--would love to see the result of this cross! It will be gorgeous whatever it is with parents like these. What a studly stud--wow. And mama is real cute.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Is mom tested as cremello or do you know she is by parentage? What is her agouti status? You said she is "dominant white" - do you mean she has one of the white spotting genes? If so, which one(s)? And where does silver come into the mix (which shows up in the color calculator results you posted)?


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Is mom tested as cremello or do you know she is by parentage? What is her agouti status? You said she is "dominant white" - do you mean she has one of the white spotting genes? If so, which one(s)? And where does silver come into the mix (which shows up in the color calculator results you posted)?


Lolol too many questions. I have no idea not my mare but my friend said she is technically dominant white, I think she looks cremello. And this is the color calc she sent me so I know she knows her genes.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I can't tell what kind of conformation either of these horses has from the photos. Color is the absolute least important of all the considerations in breeding. Conformation, temperament, soundness, suitability, and lots of other things come way before. 

I hope all that stuff accidentally happens to be right too, as it appears the only thing your friend cares about is the hair color. 

And that is all I will say about that. 

-- Debbie Downer


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I would be curious on the coat color test results on the mare. 

Cremello is a chestnut with 2 cream dilutions, the horse will be 100% pink skinned with light blue eyes and a pale creamish yellow color. I am not sure if it lighting or dirt that makes the mare not look Cremello. 

Silver is a dilution that only messes with black pigment and so any red based horse (like Cremello) would require coat color testing to know if they had silver. 

Dominant white is a giant white spotting pattern that is covering the entire horse like a pinto pattern on steroids. 

Most breeders avoid mixing pinto patterns with appy patterns because pinto patterns can fully cover hide appy patterns, especially if you have a dominant white pattern passed on. 

Is there a way to get pictures of the mare when she was a foal?

For some reason I cannot see the picture of a previous foal she had.


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

If the horse has blue eyes it's a cremello, if it has light brown eyes it's a dominant white. From what I've seen dom white is different forms of sabino, possibly multiple. 

Grullo (black dun) would be low if your crossing bay with cremello.


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

I went and looked back at the picture and realized that there is, indeed, what looks to be both black and grey skin patterning under her fur. I’m not anywhere near a genetics genetics but I’m interested to learn, so I went and outlined what I think is the pink skin in green.... ignore me other than the picture  Click!


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

Filou said:


> If the horse has blue eyes it's a cremello, if it has light brown eyes it's a dominant white. From what I've seen dom white is different forms of sabino, possibly multiple.
> 
> Grullo (black dun) would be low if your crossing bay with cremello.


She has blue eyes. So cremello would make sense!


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

Avna said:


> I can't tell what kind of conformation either of these horses has from the photos. Color is the absolute least important of all the considerations in breeding. Conformation, temperament, soundness, suitability, and lots of other things come way before.
> 
> I hope all that stuff accidentally happens to be right too, as it appears the only thing your friend cares about is the hair color.
> 
> ...


Yes I entirely agree but that is not the only thing my friend cares about. Mare has an amazing temperament so does sire. Very sound solid horses. Conformation I agree, not my style, too beefy and bulky, but she did her research and is working with people and that was her decision she made.


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

Filou said:


> If the horse has blue eyes it's a cremello, if it has light brown eyes it's a dominant white. From what I've seen dom white is different forms of sabino, possibly multiple.
> 
> Grullo (black dun) would be low if your crossing bay with cremello.


Must be cremello then, that makes sense. She has pale blue eyes.


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

*Little Filly!*

Welcome to the world little one <3 

4-14-19 

I think we have a dunskin! And she was born the last main night of country thunder 2019  too neat! My friend was thinking of naming her CT for Country Thunder ahaha. I told her she should name her April or Shasta. She also said something about naming her Foxy but I really don't like that name for a horse lolol


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

ThatRoanHorse said:


> I went and looked back at the picture and realized that there is, indeed, what looks to be both black and grey skin patterning under her fur. I’m not anywhere near a genetics genetics but I’m interested to learn, so I went and outlined what I think is the pink skin in green.... ignore me other than the picture  Click!


Aw it won't let me view the link but really want to see it! Send again?


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Congrats to your friend! That's a pretty adorable little filly.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats on a filly 🙂


----------



## vonlora (Mar 28, 2011)

quite a cutie, congrats


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Adorable baby, more pics? XD That lil face, I think I'm in love.

Congrats to your friend!


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

Thank you for posting pix--I'm always curious to see results! Seems like a good cross so far--looks perfect with a beautiful color.


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

Ah, that one was my bad. Click!


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

JCnGrace said:


> Congrats to your friend! That's a pretty adorable little filly.


Thank youuuu! She is too freaking cute.... Super curious little one too.


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

SunnyDraco said:


> Congrats on a filly 🙂


Oh I know!! We were super excited!! Thank you so much xD I will post more pics.


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

vonlora said:


> quite a cutie, congrats


Thank youuuu  She issss I'm in love <3 More pics to come!


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Adorable baby, more pics? XD That lil face, I think I'm in love.
> 
> Congrats to your friend!


Oh I knooooowwww I am too <3 She's so freaking adorable I just want to squeeze her XD Thank you so much and I will definitely be posting more pictures as she gets older!


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

pasomountain said:


> Thank you for posting pix--I'm always curious to see results! Seems like a good cross so far--looks perfect with a beautiful color.


I'm so interested to see how she grows! That's the most exciting part after knowing the gender and color! Thank you so much and I will definitely continue to post pictures!


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

*2 days old!*

2 Day old little baby. Still doesn't have a name D: I think she doesn't want to get too attached xD What do you think we should call her? We will name her ourself.


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

ThatRoanHorse said:


> Ah, that one was my bad. Click!


How do you notice that so well?! That's awesome... I'm impressed.


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

*One Week Old today *

Little one (who still needs a name, I say Shasta xD) is 1 week old today!! And enjoying the attention ahaha


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

Lol it was a combo of what others mentioned and zoom! Beautiful little filly!


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

*10 days old*

Shasta is 10 days old today 

Hanging out with mama/ I need to get my pro camera out to her soon.


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

*Official Name!*

So I told my friend when are you going to name her? In the beginning I told her she should name her April since she was born in April (or I suggested Shasta) and I said if Posh ever had a filly I've always wanted to name her April. Well I guess she decided April was fitting! So it's official, April it is xD


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

*April is 6-7 weeks old now!*

First time I got to see her run  and today was a level up. First time wearing a halter. I think she tricked us. She might be turning grulla!


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

*More pics xD*

Some more trotting/cantering  She is a cutie!!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

First shed is most typically the darkest. IMO dunskin. Pretty baby.


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

QtrBel said:


> First shed is most typically the darkest. IMO dunskin. Pretty baby.


She's getting a butt xD She is lovin the turn out. I'm still voting dunskin too!


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

Looking good!! Will be fun to see how she turns out.


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

pasomountain said:


> Looking good!! Will be fun to see how she turns out.


She is!! Thank you so much I'm thinking the same


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

*Color test came back!*

So Ms. April came back as Smoky brown dun in her color test! She is also 5 panel negative!! We are super excited! She also got approved for her registered name 

Sheza Daisy Duke


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

*Halter Training *

Halter training. I might have better pics on my good camera of the actual training part lolol. This is her finally getting the hang of it. Of and then a couple of goofy pictures because she's cute ahaha

We also worked on picking her legs up and she's a pro now!!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

So bay dun with cream which makes her a buckskin. She seems to be a ham in front of the camera. Such a cutie!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Missed the edit window. Buckskin plus dun makes her dunskin as bay plus cream is buckskin then add dun which is dunskin. Smokey brown is just another way of saying cream plus brown version of bay. Smokey brown dun is dunskin. If I'm not mistaken there is no color choice for smokey brown in the Appaloosa registry and I know there isn't one for AQHA or APHA but brown or buckskin are choices. With APHA and AQHA you would choose one and add the other under markings. Since there is a buckskin option the way I have seen it in those two registries is buckskin and then list the dun characteristics and for other markings list dun. I assume Appaloosa registry is similar.


I guess you could say brownskin but there is no option to register as that. Once she has gone through a normal shed she will probably look more dunskin than brown.


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

QtrBel said:


> Missed the edit window. Buckskin plus dun makes her dunskin as bay plus cream is buckskin then add dun which is dunskin. Smokey brown is just another way of saying cream plus brown version of bay. Smokey brown dun is dunskin. If I'm not mistaken there is no color choice for smokey brown in the Appaloosa registry and I know there isn't one for AQHA or APHA but brown or buckskin are choices. With APHA and AQHA you would choose one and add the other under markings. Since there is a buckskin option the way I have seen it in those two registries is buckskin and then list the dun characteristics and for other markings list dun. I assume Appaloosa registry is similar.
> 
> 
> I guess you could say brownskin but there is no option to register as that. Once she has gone through a normal shed she will probably look more dunskin than brown.


Yes, she was registered as Dunskin


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

*Better picture of mama  And little baby learning to lead and pick up feet*

Well, little miss April went back to her Mama's original owners house but here are some last pictures I had with her.

She did really well learning to pick up her feets, but it was a bit of a challenge halter training. She picked it up quick though and now she walks circles around me. I love it!

Here is a better picture of mama Bunny. I really like this picture!


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

*Well "AJ" Found her new home!*

AJ found her new home. Gonna miss seeing updates on her :'( Beautiful little girl.


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

*AJ laying down in her new dirt xD*

Laying on her new turf


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

SummerAwaits said:


> Yes, she was registered as Dunskin



I find that interesting and not because I doubt her color/dna, but lol, I had a thread on a horse group for FB roll up with a new post wherein someone was going off about people listing their horses for sale as a dunskin.


Said the jockey club doesn't recognize the color (annnnd this was a ranch horse type group, and the sellers she was ranting about didn't own TB's.) so therefore, it doesn't exist.


*sigh*


I feel like she got schooled, but wasn't in the mood for drama and bs that day, so didn't read the pile of comments.


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

Yeah to be honest I think she was registered as brown dun but brown dun basically is dunskin from what I've heard lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> I find that interesting and not because I doubt her color/dna, but lol, I had a thread on a horse group for FB roll up with a new post wherein someone was going off about people listing their horses for sale as a dunskin.
> 
> 
> Said the jockey club doesn't recognize the color (annnnd this was a ranch horse type group, and the sellers she was ranting about didn't own TB's.) so therefore, it doesn't exist.
> ...


Just remember that some registries still have the "excessive white" clauses and some are still issuing "tentative" registrations until the horse produces X number of foals of the correct (desirable) color. So, to many dunskin may not be a valid color, even though we have known and understood the genetics behind it for years.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Just remember that some registries still have the "excessive white" clauses and some are still issuing "tentative" registrations until the horse produces X number of foals of the correct (desirable) color. So, to many dunskin may not be a valid color, even though we have known and understood the genetics behind it for years.



Yeah, there's that, but it was someone who said there's simply no such thing as a dunskin, at all, period. It's just buckskin and people that call a horse dunskin are ignorant morons. That's a summary of the assertion made. I saw a handful of the first few comments and it seemed like there was a chorus in agreement with her. Also: This was not a breed specific comment. She was talking about all horses.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> Yeah, there's that, but it was someone who said there's simply no such thing as a dunskin, at all, period. It's just buckskin and people that call a horse dunskin are ignorant morons. That's a summary of the assertion made. I saw a handful of the first few comments and it seemed like there was a chorus in agreement with her. Also: This was not a breed specific comment. She was talking about all horses.


I understood. Just sayin' there's still a lot of ignorance, all the way to the top of the fields, in a lot of horse things.


----------



## dustywyatt (Aug 19, 2019)

She is getting so pretty! So grown-up looking. I love her delicate head and sweet face. And that booty lol






QtrBel said:


> Missed the edit window. Buckskin plus dun makes her dunskin as bay plus cream is buckskin then add dun which is dunskin. Smokey brown is just another way of saying cream plus brown version of bay. Smokey brown dun is dunskin. If I'm not mistaken there is no color choice for smokey brown in the Appaloosa registry and I know there isn't one for AQHA or APHA but brown or buckskin are choices. With APHA and AQHA you would choose one and add the other under markings. Since there is a buckskin option the way I have seen it in those two registries is buckskin and then list the dun characteristics and for other markings list dun. I assume Appaloosa registry is similar.
> 
> 
> I guess you could say brownskin but there is no option to register as that. Once she has gone through a normal shed she will probably look more dunskin than brown.



This 



Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I understood. Just sayin' there's still a lot of ignorance, all the way to the top of the fields, in a lot of horse things.



And thus it shall be, until the end of time.  


Thank you OP for sharing her journey with us! She's adorable. Though I was rooting for Shasta for a name.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I understood. Just sayin' there's still a lot of ignorance, all the way to the top of the fields, in a lot of horse things.



I guess there always will be. Me? I genuinely didn't know if it was a 'real' color or not once that person started spouting off. I don't see that color named very often, and I was starting to think it was a colloquial term that people still used - like folks still calling a pinto horse of any breed a 'paint' horse around here.


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

dustywyatt said:


> She is getting so pretty! So grown-up looking. I love her delicate head and sweet face. And that booty lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolol I wanted Shasta too!! Thank you so much for following her forum :smile: . I hope the new owner continues to give us updates. I can't wait to see what her future holds! I am breeding my halter mare to a halter/reining bred stallion hopefully in February/ March as long as she is ready. I really hope we can shoot for March because my birthday is in February and that would be the perfect birthday gift. I wouldn't ask for anything else :mylittlepony: I will have a forum there and I can show years of progress when it's my baby because I will definitely be keeping him/her. 

Thank you for all your positive comments  You da best!


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

*Almost a year old *

She's turning into a cutie!!! Just wanted to post this since I saw it in my feed a few weeks ago. She's looking beautiful more and more every day!


----------



## Wrangler2019 (Feb 20, 2020)

Looks at that stud! WOW! He sure does scream color! Makes me wonder if I should breed him to my 15 y.o mare! She has quite literally always wanted to be a mamma, she gets really protective of any foals whose moms arent really close to them to make sure they are safe and loved, sometimes makes the dams jealous, but she is super sweet and has amazing bloodlines! I would be very curious to see how that would end up... That dam looks amazing, even if there is only a slightly blurry photo of her, you can see she has character! And that filly! GORGEOUS coloration, what is her temperment like?


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

Wrangler2019 said:


> Looks at that stud! WOW! He sure does scream color! Makes me wonder if I should breed him to my 15 y.o mare! She has quite literally always wanted to be a mamma, she gets really protective of any foals whose moms arent really close to them to make sure they are safe and loved, sometimes makes the dams jealous, but she is super sweet and has amazing bloodlines! I would be very curious to see how that would end up... That dam looks amazing, even if there is only a slightly blurry photo of her, you can see she has character! And that filly! GORGEOUS coloration, what is her temperment like?


Sounds like she is a very calm disposition girl! And super smart! She let's her owner lay her down and everything already... The stallion is a character and that mare is outstanding. If she was started under saddle she would've made a real nice horse but they never did!


----------

